# Contest Submission Sample Only



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*The Davemonkey Monk*

*Front View* - *CAUTION!! I don't know the actual dpi or pixels of these photos. Remember that the rules state you must submit in jpg format and the main photo entry is limited to 72 dpi and 1100 x 800 pixels maximum, with optional additional photos of 600 x 400 pixels.*









*Side View*









_Davemonkey Monk _uses warm tones of _R. rotundifolia _and _L. brevipes _ that are enhanced by yellow-spectrum lighting. That tone is offset by bright green sweeping down and over, and further off-set by a cool, dark green foreground. A backdrop of an old (1920's) photograph cover gives a deep, rich tarnished-bronze to the blank space, giving the 'scape an over-all "warm" feeling.

The tank is left fish-less to provide a sense of calm and relaxation, and hardscape is absent for the same purpose. All elements within the 'scape are soft and supple for an end-of-a-hard-day's longing gaze.

Maintenance: 
The plants are trimmed weekly for shaping and height control. Algae is controlled by a few small snails, shrimp, and by hand (when present on glass). Keeping the green Rotala shorter than the Ludwigia is tricky since the Rotala grows twice as fast. Keeping GSA off the Anubias leaves is also a matter of very careful dosing since they are in direct light.

Basic Specs:
3 gallon JBJ picotope
ADA Aquasoil
2 x 9watt CLF
DIY CO2
DIY Liquid Ferts EI method
Tap Water

Flora:
_Rotala rotundifolia_
_Ludwigia brevipes_
_Rotala sp_. 'green'

_Anubias nana_ 'petite'
_Crypt. willisii x lucens _'bronze'
_Fissidens fontanus_

Fuana:
Blue Pearl Shrimp 
SNAILS!!!


----------

